# Eco-Complete ideas



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi All,

This is my first post on here so firstly I must say hello to everyone.

I have a question about the use of Eco-Complete. I only saw it in a display tank at my local store for the first time last weekend. I thought the color of it looked great in contrast with the plants and fish. I am starting a project to set up a 180gal planted Discus tank and thought I might use it for this.

Eco-Complete here is Australia is very expensive, presumably because of its weight and shipping costs. To fill a 180 gal with Eco-Complete would cost be a fortune so I am looking for some ideas as to whether it is ok to put down an initial layer of standard gravel and then make the top inch or so Eco-Complete. 

I guess this would work but I suppose over time my brown bottom gravel may slowely get mixed up to the top which will ruin the nice black appearence? Also I am intersted if people gravel vacume Eco-Complete? It looks quite light/fine so would it get sucked up by my gravel syphon?

I would love to hear any ones thoughts or experiences.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The Eco comes in a variety of sizes from typical gravel size to a fine sand-like silt all in the same bag - actually it's part of their 'selling' point. Whatever you mix with it, the smaller grains of Eco will eventually sift down through it. As long as it's black, I suppose it's not a problem. I have heard folks use 'Tahitian moon sand' mixed in with Eco. I have no experience I can relate about it, though.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I would do the inverse. In other words, a cosmetic layer of gravel over the Eco-Complete. That would be cheaper and just as effective. That's pretty much what I have in my tank and all plants thrive. Spot-vacuuming and silting of the water are non-issues in my tank and I'm applying the same technique to a second tank I'm building now. Good luck.


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks very much for your replies.

Mark.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

"soilmaster select" might be a good option. It is very cheap ($18 USD for 50 pounds here) and it comes in red (like flourite) and charcoal (like eco complete).

I have sand-sized grains of eco and very little gets pulled up by the gravel vac.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I removed most of Eco from my 20 gallon tank and added pool filter sand to the remainder and I mixed both together (not layered). IMO it makes an interesting combo.


----------

